# looking for a job



## priyanka (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi, i am a CPC-A, currently working as an extern  and am trying to get a job in Douglasville/Atlanta area in Georgia. I would appreciate any assistance in this regard,
my email add is ksharma11@gmail.com.


----------



## AB87 (Sep 6, 2013)

Go on Indeed.com

Atlanta

Coder


You will see alot of Job Postings


----------



## priyanka (Sep 8, 2013)

*thank you*

thanx, i will check on that.


----------

